# Petty bickering .............please stop!



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:x :x :x 
The joke room is there to raise a few smiles ........................... not to start a slagging match that spreads over 3 separate threads .................. GROW UP !!!!

For those who haven't seen it:
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=64814
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=64899
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=63716

Hev x


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

We should get those inflatable giant boxing gloves and a ring for the national meet!!! :lol:

:wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hev said:


> :x :x :x
> The joke room is there to raise a few smiles ........................... not to start a slagging match that spreads over 3 separate threads .................. GROW UP !!!!
> 
> For those who haven't seen it:
> ...


Exactly, that is why the Irishman has taken a slating for his hypocrisy and sense of humour failure. :roll:

As they say "glass houses and stones" etc


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

All 3 quarantined.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

oh shite - Hev - this you stirring up trouble again!!! You naughty girl you...!


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> oh shite - Hev - this you stirring up trouble again!!! You naughty girl you...!


and for once, you haven't started it :lol:

Sorry Dad .............. I consider myself told off :roll:

Hev x :-* 
<oops, sorry, I forgot you don't like kisses :-*>


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

...and I never even saw it!!! FFS :evil:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

saint said:


> ...and I never even saw it!!! FFS :evil:


To sum up - Irish Sancho has a sense of humour failure over a harmless joke about the Irish. However he will quite happily have a go at the Aussies.

In other words the PC brigade are fucking up our forum :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ironically it wasn't even an Irish joke when it first appeared a few years ago. The first time I saw it, it was Hilary Clinton's medical dictionary :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Ironically it wasn't even an Irish joke when it first appeared a few years ago. The first time I saw it, it was Hilary Clinton's medical dictionary :roll:


It bet it blows too!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

saint said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Ironically it wasn't even an Irish joke when it first appeared a few years ago. The first time I saw it, it was Hilary Clinton's medical dictionary :roll:
> ...


  :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Look on the bright side, at least us Scots are not getting it this time!

Criminals and tattie pickers the lot of them!

:wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Were there tatties left to pick? Those damn English and their Fish 'n Chips!!


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > ...and I never even saw it!!! FFS :evil:
> ...


Eh actually mighTy Tee is you have a look at the Aussie joke you'll see that it was a true story....there was no piss-taking whatsoever!


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

jacTT225 said:


> Look on the bright side, at least us Scots are not getting it this time!
> 
> Criminals and tattie pickers the lot of them!
> 
> :wink:


lol....well we do love our spuds!

But when I see other members taking the piss out of the Irish continously then I get a bit miffed. We had a light aircraft tragedy here a while ago and the prick....or DICK that joined in the debate made a joke about an Irish airplane crashing a few days later.

Two people tragically lost their lives.

There are lines that should not be crossed, I'm sure you guys across the water would react if someone made jokes about the July bombings.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yes but jokes about tragic accidents come out all the time. Tsunami jokes. Princess Diana jokes. They arnt exclusive to the Irish. However i didnt see the Irish joke.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Irish Sancho said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


Or may it is just a very old old wives tale :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Yes but jokes about tragic accidents come out all the time. Tsunami jokes. Princess Diana jokes. They arnt exclusive to the Irish. However i didnt see the Irish joke.


PM sent


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Yes but jokes about tragic accidents come out all the time. Tsunami jokes. Princess Diana jokes. They arnt exclusive to the Irish. However i didnt see the Irish joke.
> ...


And thats offensive how? :?


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Its offensive because people lost their lives. By repeating such trash you are lowering yourself to the level of those sick minded people that came out with them.

Racism, sectarianism and bigotry is against English and E.U. law. Your actions could have serious consequences for this forum should a law enforcement officer or government official see your rants.

Think about other people on this forum that acutally need to use this site.

The day of that crap is LONG over.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Irish Sancho said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


That day isnt over. Jesus they are jokes. Sick ones some of them yes. But they are jokes all the same. If someone found humour in my death. I would be quite happy. Maybe i have a warped sense of humour. But at least i have one


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


That day is LONG over.

[email protected] mail them and find out.

Check to see if what you are doing is illegal here:

http://www.direct.gov.uk/Dl1/Directorie ... chk=0MbyfH

and here:

http://www.direct.gov.uk/Employment/Emp ... chk=qbF7cT


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yes however i remember this being on the news. They have also said that commonsense will come into this. Comedians havnt been stopped from making these jokes as they are as intended. Just jokes. We are talking about malicious intent. There is no malicious intent in anything i say or do. I'm not advocating that we should kill Irishmen or harm the Irish in anyway shape or form. It isnt my problem however that you cant see a joke for what it really is.

And just as a point that just about all the Irish jokes that i know have come from Irish friends. Jesus every Irish guy that i know (Apart from you) Take pride in Irish Jokes. But you seem to have a problem with an Englishman telling them. That could be seen as Racist.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Yes however i remember this being on the news. They have also said that commonsense will come into this. Comedians havnt been stopped from making these jokes as they are as intended. Just jokes. We are talking about malicious intent. There is no malicious intent in anything i say or do. I'm not advocating that we should kill Irishmen or harm the Irish in anyway shape or form. It isnt my problem however that you cant see a joke for what it really is.
> 
> And just as a point that just about all the Irish jokes that i know have come from Irish friends. Jesus every Irish guy that i know (Apart from you) Take pride in Irish Jokes. But you seem to have a problem with an Englishman telling them. That could be seen as Racist.


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

I can no longer comment on the matter but just have a look at this link:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=61454

Do you really want to ruin the site for everyone?

Niall


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Yes however i remember this being on the news. They have also said that commonsense will come into this. Comedians havnt been stopped from making these jokes as they are as intended. Just jokes. We are talking about malicious intent. There is no malicious intent in anything i say or do. I'm not advocating that we should kill Irishmen or harm the Irish in anyway shape or form. It isnt my problem however that you cant see a joke for what it really is.
> ...


I would expect no less from you DICK. It was your joke that kicked off this entire debate. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

No one is breaking any law. As they are jokes. If your saying that no one should be allowed to tell a joke any more. Would you really want to see that. Jesus Christ the entire world is built on Banter to break the ice between people. I honestly cant see why your so upset by it.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Irish Sancho said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Debate is good


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


1) My name is not DICK. If this is a personal attack, then this is against the forum rules, and I will report this to the moderators.

2) It was not my joke. If you remember the post was started by a lady called Terri.

Niall, all you have succeeded in doing is proving you are a narrow minded humourless Irishman. Fortunately you are not a typical Irishman, as virtually everyother Irishman I have met have a great sense of humour.

<for the benifit of the PC brigade: I use the term Irishman to stereotype any person from Northern Ireland or Southern Ireland regardless of gender or sexuality> :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Irish Sancho said:
> ...


Note to myself.....Must stop drinking at my keyboard. Dpitting coffee over it cant be doing it anygood :lol:


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Note to myself.....Must stop drinking at my keyboard.* Dpitting *coffee over it cant be doing it anygood :lol:


You're right... your 'S' and 'D' keys are buggered! :lol:  :roll:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

thejepster said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Note to myself.....Must stop drinking at my keyboard.* Dpitting *coffee over it cant be doing it anygood :lol:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I'm certain every one of us could find a joke in the Joke room we could choose to be offended by.

Thick blonde jokes, short person jokes, fat person jokes, wife jokes, husband jokes, gay jokes, bald jokes, deaf jokes, blind jokes, ginger jokes.

But WE don't feel offended, because a joke is intended to be a joke, they are not said to be malicous, they are just something to smile about.

I doubt you will ever change the fact that the Irish are sterotyped as thick in jokes, no more than Terri can stop dumb blonde jokes. 
In fact, I bet she just finds them amusing.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

What's this about fat gingers??

I'm offended now.


----------



## TT-tring (Jun 20, 2006)

Lisa - if only everyone took your view instead of that IS chucking his toys out of his pram.

Does he really expect us to believe that jokes about the British AREN'T told in the Irish Republic ??? :?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

TT-tring said:


> Lisa - if only everyone took your view instead of that IS chucking his toys out of his pram.
> 
> Does he really expect us to believe that jokes about the British AREN'T told in the Irish Republic ??? :?


:roll:

They also tell the same "thick" jokes about people from Kerry.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TT-tring said:


> Lisa - if only everyone took your view instead of that IS chucking his toys out of his pram.
> 
> Does he really expect us to believe that jokes about the British AREN'T told in the Irish Republic ??? :?












Off topic - TT-tring, you're not the photographer from Tring I spoke to a while ago by any chance?

Just in case you do come back to this thread in the next hour - if your free tonight, why not come along to the meet nr Amersham? Nice big meet again this month too


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Irish Sancho said:


> Check to see if what you are doing is illegal here:
> 
> http://www.direct.gov.uk/Dl1/Directorie ... chk=0MbyfH
> 
> ...


I fail to see where employment law applies to a joke :?

Humour is all around us whether you like it or not. English/Irishman and Scotsman jokes have been around for years and depending on who is telling them, depends on what nationality cops it .................... who cares?! For goodness sake, learn to laugh at yourself (be a good samaritan, if they are picking on you then they are leaving someone else alone :roll. God knows I've deserved the mikey taking that has been aimed my way but hey, give as good as you get and chill out.

We all use this forum for help and information but we also use it for some friendly banter - ok it may be a car forum but you can't talk cars all the time.

Hev x


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

Laughing is good for you, apparently:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/ask_the_doctor/laughter.shtml



> ...Great for stress-busting...and actually helped to stimulate their immune system to fight its own battles....


The "JOKE" section is there for a reason - if you're easily offended, dont visit!! simple!
Maybe there should be a disclaimer everytime you go into the joke section... :?

all this political correctness is getting way outta proportion.... :?

lighten up people


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> Irish Sancho said:
> 
> 
> > Check to see if what you are doing is illegal here:
> ...


Well said, H.

And yes, you have deserved the mickey taking.  :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Well said, H.
> 
> And yes, you have deserved the mickey taking.  :wink:


And I love you too :-* 

Hev x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I dunno, I go away for 3 days and someone starts an argument without inviting me, no justice :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

serves you right for leaving us to our own devices :roll:

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Hev said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Well said, H.
> ...


 :-* :wink:


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

How anal can some people get? It was a 'joke'! Mmm, sounds like someone needs to take a chill pill 8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Missed most of this, nor was i the cause of it for a change. Gutted! i wanted to play :twisted: 
I dont have a problem with this PC stuff - without it i wouldnt be able to use the forum as i've given my mac away. :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

PR said:


> *How anal can some people get*? It was a 'joke'! Mmm, sounds like someone needs to take a chill pill 8)


Quite easily on here, some go to the extent of sticking their own heads up their ar*es!! :wink:


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, yeah! By any chance was it a man who started it all? (hee hee! - Big wooden spoon....  )


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

It was an innocent girlie with a sense of humour .......................... :roll:

Hev x


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Leg said:


> I dunno, I go away for 3 days and someone starts an argument without inviting me, no justice :wink:


We couldnt wait for Friday


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

we've not had a Friday for ages!!!!!


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

saint said:


> we've not had a Friday for ages!!!!!


You got some sort of fkin problem with Fridays eh?


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

.....are we all still bickering on the 'please stop bickering' thread ? :lol: :roll:


----------



## TT-tring (Jun 20, 2006)

Well I don't agree :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

TT-tring said:


> Well I don't agree :lol:


I'm sure I said I don't agree first !!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Trying to but I think Saint is taking his name seriously for a wee while


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Leg said:


> Trying to but I think Saint is taking his name seriously for a wee while


That'll change - it's FRIDAAAAAY :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to but I think Saint is taking his name seriously for a wee while
> ...


Yeah and thats car cleaning day and its f&^(*ing raining


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Leg said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Leg said:
> ...


ain't that bloody typical - it's mine tomorrow morning, and I didn't get to clean it last week as I was away. So it had better not rain tomorrow or I'll be in on this Flame Room expressing my feelings towards the British weather :twisted:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I hope you're not taling offence at the British weather at the expense of any other weather....!

That's very anti-British. Can't you be anti-UK instead, as that will include the Northern Irish....


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

phodge said:


> I hope you're not taling offence at the British weather at the expense of any other weather....!
> 
> That's very anti-British. Can't you be anti-UK instead, as that will include the Northern Irish....


Oi, don't you start missus !! :lol: :wink:

It coulda been worse - I could've said English :lol:


----------



## TT-tring (Jun 20, 2006)

phodge said:


> I hope you're not taling offence at the British weather at the expense of any other weather....!
> 
> That's very anti-British. Can't you be anti-UK instead, as that will include the Northern Irish....


at least you left the southern irish out of it - for once


----------

